# Reptile Equipment Wanted



## MrGecko (Apr 3, 2011)

*We are a small self run/funded rescue based in Neston, Cheshire. We are always grateful of any donations of any unwanted equipment eg wooden vivariums, glass vivariums, heat mats, plants, hides etc etc. Any donation given goes towards helping us rescue more unwanted reptiles, frogs, toads, spiders etc.*

*Thanks Ian & Carol*
*Second Chance Reptile Rescue.*


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you have a charity registration number?

Always happy to donate to local causes :2thumb:


----------



## MrGecko (Apr 3, 2011)

volly said:


> Do you have a charity registration number?
> 
> Always happy to donate to local causes :2thumb:


Hi Volly, sorry we don't have a charity number, we are a small self run/funded rescue that we started up because of our love of all animals, we have rescued many injured, badly treated & unwanted reptiles. We only ask a donation for the ones we rehome & the donations we ask is so we get the right homes for them. We also take in the odd rodent mainly by word of mouth from our vets & local pet shop. We had to collected a dwarf rabbit last the night that lady said had been outside for a few days so off to the boot sales today to find a large hutch for her as the fiancee as fallen in love with the rabbit.

Thanks Ian & Carol
Second Chance Reptile Rescue :2thumb:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you have a website or anywhere else I can look up some info about your rescue?

Please don't take this the wrong way but as I'm sure you can imagine, there are loads of people who come on here asking for freebies and pretend to be rescues but in actual fact, have no intention of caring for the animals and are just trying to make some quick cash by re-selling animals/equipment e.t.c.

I'll be glad to help your rescue if I can verify that's what you are. I'm sure a fews vivs your way would come in handy eh? And with you being local, it makes me even happier to do so, lol.

Like I said, please don't be offended by what I've just written, there are just so many people trying it on these days.

Cheers again,
Volly


----------



## Dramaqueen (Apr 12, 2010)

Hiya, do you have a website/facebook page with a rehoming list? What is your rehoming policy?


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi I would be interested in a rehoming list too!


----------



## MrGecko (Apr 3, 2011)

mooshu said:


> Hi I would be interested in a rehoming list too!


We don't have a list but this is what is up for rehoming at the moment,

Major Plated Lizard £35 donation required

Pair of Golden Geckos £25 donation required

Pair of Bearded Dragons £50 donation required

All donations given go back into the rescue to cover vet bills, equipment etc etc.

We only rehome to experience reptile keepers & must have the equipment needed to rehome the above reptiles.

Thanks Ian & Carol
Second Chance Reptile Rescue (Based In Neston) :2thumb:


----------



## loveslizards (May 15, 2011)

*I would like to take your geckos*

Hi 

I have a viv ready and already have a 7 year old female gecko, two water dragons and a berdie so are experienced would love to care for your geckos and can pick up. 

Please reply 

Thanks

Rachael


----------

